# How to clean your 93 000$ gears properly



## jovince3000 (Sep 8, 2015)

How to clean expensive camera gear

(I am not responsible for anyone who didn't get it's a joke)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 8, 2015)

I can't do that.  My gear only cost $89,995.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2015)

Dude needs a steam cleaner!!! Aussie fool, using sand when high-pressure STEAM is what's needed. IDIOT!!!!!


----------



## jovince3000 (Sep 8, 2015)

I just use sandpaper to clean my sensors personally, really give some "fine grains" to my shots.


----------



## nat3wall (Sep 23, 2015)

Why would you even do something like that, unless the stuff was broken.


----------

